
Android malware drops Banker from PNG file - boni11
http://b0n1.blogspot.com/2015/11/android-malware-drops-banker-from-png.html
======
muddy_waters
Geeze, the sentence structure in that article is horrible. Clear as mud.

EDIT: Oh, I see now. He's from Slovakia
([https://twitter.com/LukasStefanko](https://twitter.com/LukasStefanko)), so I
guess it's just the language barrier.

~~~
mediocrejoker
I still don't understand what is meant by the word 'banker' but otherwise the
article is interesting.

~~~
meowface
In the security industry, the typical term for malware that primarily intends
to steal credit card data and bank accounts is a "banking trojan", or "banker"
for short.

------
rasz_pl
Are you kidding me? I remember this dice picture ...from some steganography
course I read online :D

~~~
garrettgrimsley
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portable_Network_Graphics#/med...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portable_Network_Graphics#/media/File:PNG_transparency_demonstration_1.png)

------
boni11
[UPDATE] Added samples not obfuscated and protected by DexProtect

------
sbierwagen
Article sure wasn't what I was expecting from the title.

------
anowlcalledjosh
Who would allow 'Flash Player' access to texts, location, network, draw on top
of apps and factory reset? That's just asking for trouble...

~~~
whoopdedo
Dialog ennui. The same reason UAC didn't work in Windows.

